# R. I. P. Clausen Springs



## njsimonson

It is with a heavy heart, and concern for not only the fishery and the people affected by it, that I relay the news that was sent to me this morning by my buddy and my brother.

Clausen Springs is no more.

http://www.newsdakota.com/page/news

From reports, the dam holding back the 30-acre impoundment, filled with some of SEND's best largemouth bass fishing, and some of the largest specimens in the southeast corner of the state, is nearly half gone, and the water has been steadily draining out of the lake and down toward the Sheyenne River, and Kathryn ND. I haven't seen it myself, but the amount of water running through it and the purported damage sounds devastating.

If you ever fished Clausen for bass, or jumbo perch along its weedlines, you know how fun it was. Maybe you fished it back in the day when it was stocked with rainbow trout, set up camp in the oak-shaded campgrounds, or shot the archery trail along the railroad tracks way back when. It was a wonderful place, and holds many memories for my brother, my buddies and I. I looked forward to visiting it this summer.

I hope that the flood damage isn't as bad as I've heard, and even if it is, I hope the area is rebuilt even better. Here are some of the great bass we caught over the past five seasons. If you have some memories or pics of Clausen Springs, post them up here.









Holmes and I hit a double.









Little brother with a 17 incher.









My buddy Einar from Norway with one of his first bucketmouths.









Holmes is gettin' serious about bassin'









First one of the year, first one on an X-Rap, May 2005.


----------



## Rick Acker

That sucks Nick! Never fished it, but I wish I would've! Concerned about Valley City and this high water should put a twist in that as well!


----------



## njsimonson

Talked with Doug Leier, he don't thinks the fishery loss will be that bad. The dam will need some re-working, but there's a lot of new structure in the lake (mostly picnic tables) according to a buddy who saw it first hand. The entry roads are in bad shape too.


----------



## TK33

anyone know what the latest is on the spring? I have heard it was going to be rebuilt, not rebuilt, haven't heard anything for a while now.


----------



## bigblackfoot

Kinda wondering as well. Anybody have any info?


----------



## MossyMO

One of my best memories of fishing with my sons took place at Clausen Springs, if memory serves me right in 2001. If I said my sons had a blast it would not be the full truth; it is a day that stands out front for me when I think of fishing with my sons.


----------

